# My ride thread!



## LiftedNlawedBrute (Nov 10, 2011)

My brother just bought him a 2011 BF750 and wanted to try it out! He put them 30 silverbacks to work!!

I will have more videos and pics to come.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i see axle problems in the future if that is how he always rides lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lilbigtonka said:


> i see axle problems in the future if that is how he always rides lol


I was thinking the Same thing Tonka!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Big time axel problems, need gorillas


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Throttle is the key to making it in the hole and out the hole, i have learned this lol.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice ride! Definitely gonna need to buy axles or learn thumb control! Having the front wheels spinning or the front end bouncing with a heavy thumb will snap an axle when they grab traction! Tell him to keep his finger away from that little yellow lever at anything above a crawl! It's got a nickname around these parts known as the "Diff Breaker"!


----------



## LiftedNlawedBrute (Nov 10, 2011)

Yea its not his first wheeler but its his first brute/big bore. I had a good talk with him bout it after he went through it. Hes still got alot to learn.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Once learned will never forget and will become a great rider in the long run


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

o yeah i got some friends that still ride hard as heck and know what the outcome is guess they like playng with their craftsman and stanleys more then i do


----------

